# Informazioni su Gentoo

## pigentoo

 :Question: 

Ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente e vi scrivo per avere informazioni su Gentoo.

Premetto che non sono un esperto di Linux e che ho sempre usato WIN.

Ho provato quindi ad installare varie distribuzioni sul mio portatile ma sempre con esiti negativi: con distribuzioni come Ubuntu 6.10, Fedora 6, Kubuntu 6.10, Dreamlinux, non sono mai riuscito a vedere niente, il monitor resta nero e non funziona niente....... con altre distribuzioni Knoppix, la risoluzione del monitor non andava oltre i 1024......... invece dei 1440x700 , con altre (Mandriva One, Ubuntu Feisty, Sabayon) alcuni tasti del mio portatile non rispondevano (regolazione volume sonoro, regolazione luminosità schermo, ecc.....) 

Poi ho provato Koroora live, e tutto funzionava compresi gli effetti 3D !!!!!!!! Mai visto roba del genere !!!!

Quindi ho scoperto che Koroora deriva da Gentoo........ma alcuni mie amici mi hanno vivamente sconsigliato Korora e ancor di più Gentoo, in quanto dicono che sia una distribuzione adatta solo a chi è già esperto di Linux e di comandi da riga di comando........ .

Visto che ad oggi mi ritrovo ad usare di nuovo Win....volevo sapere se fosse vero il fatto che Gentoo è solo per esperti.... . e che Linux resta comunque un sistema si sicuro ma con grandi problemi.

Ripeto io di Linux ho solo provato varie installazioni, per il resto sono out !

Comunque vi do le caratteristiche principali del mio portatile

Asus A7db. cpu AMD Turion 64, Scheda video ATI Radeon x700 da 128 mb Ram 512mb

Grazie per l'aiuto e scusate la lunghezza della lettera

----------

## Scen

ciao e benvenuto!  :Cool: 

 *pigentoo wrote:*   

> ma alcuni mie amici mi hanno vivamente sconsigliato Korora e ancor di più Gentoo, in quanto dicono che sia una distribuzione adatta solo a chi è già esperto di Linux e di comandi da riga di comando........ .
> 
> Visto che ad oggi mi ritrovo ad usare di nuovo Win....volevo sapere se fosse vero il fatto che Gentoo è solo per esperti.... . e che Linux resta comunque un sistema si sicuro ma con grandi problemi.
> 
> 

 

Senza nascondersi dietro ad un dito.... confermo quanto ti hanno detto i tuoi amici. Gentoo (purtroppo) richiede delle competenze/conoscenze di base più alte di altre distribuzioni, per cui inizialmente può risultare frustrante la sua installazione/configurazione/utilizzo. Nessuno vieta comunque di provarci, sicuramente si impara moltissimo riguardo il funzionamento di Linux, rispetto ad altre distribuzioni!

 *pigentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque vi do le caratteristiche principali del mio portatile
> 
> Asus A7db. cpu AMD Turion 64, Scheda video ATI Radeon x700 da 128 mb Ram 512mb
> ...

 

IMHO il problema risiede nella scheda grafica, in quanto ATI non fornisce driver per Linux decenti, moltissimi utenti diventano matti a farla funzionare correttamente! Se non necessiti di accelerazione 3D (ma ne dubito) puoi utilizzare i driver open di X.Org.

----------

## randomaze

 *pigentoo wrote:*   

> Quindi ho scoperto che Koroora deriva da Gentoo........ma alcuni mie amici mi hanno vivamente sconsigliato Korora e ancor di più Gentoo, in quanto dicono che sia una distribuzione adatta solo a chi è già esperto di Linux e di comandi da riga di comando........ .

 

IMHO non é vero che gentoo é adatta a chi é esperto. Nel forum ci sono un pò di persone che hanno iniziato con Linux grazie a gentoo, ce ne sono altre che hanno inizato a usare seriamente linux con gentoo e così via.

Altri, non necessariamente inesperti o "utonti" hanno invece lasciato stare.

Fondamentalmente Gentoo é adatta a chi vuole il controllo sul suo computer e su quello che vi ha installato, ma é anche adatta a chi ha voglia di imparare e per farlo non ha paura di "sporcarsi le mani" leggendo qualche articolo o cercando con google.

Per il resto, l'installazione (ma anche la manutenzione) di gentoo é egregiamente descritta nel manuale... e si, fa ampiamente uso della linea di comando. Dagli un occhiata e poi giudicherai da solo   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Confermo a pieno quello che ha detto randomaze anche io prima di usare gentoo con il mondo linux avevo poco a che fare (se non al di la di qualche installazione di pacchetti rpm). Se hai voglia di imparare come funziona linux (ma anche in generale un OS) allora prova gentoo ma non sperare di fare funzionare tutto e subito.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

A conferma ... posso portare la mia esperienza personale.

Se a prima vista Gentoo non sembrerebbe la distribuzione piu "user-friendly" ... in raltà la curva di apprendimento a cui costringe gli utenti, è davvero molo bene supportta da documentazione di ogni tipo ... quindi se a breve termine può sembrare frustrante, a medio/lungo diventa perfetta.

All'inizio ci vuole un pò di costanza e lungimiranza, per i tempi necessari per arrivare la prima volta al prompt, o per avere tutte le periferiche installate e configurate ... ma questo è il costo di qualcosa che ti viene restituito, con tanto di interessi

----------

## bandreabis

Dico la mia: Gentoo è fenomenale, meglio ancora se sei niubbo.

Io ho iniziato senza saper nulla di linux, solo i nomi dei dischi e delle partizioni perchè mi servirono per installare Mandrake9 (che non ho mai sopportato con sti cavolo di rpm!  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Poi ho scoperto Gentoo e non la mollo più. Il/i manuale/i sono una fonte fantastica di notizie e informazioni.

La guida all'installazione testuale ti guida passo passo.

Io sono convinto che Gentoo NON è per esperti, ma che gli esperti (ma non solo) possono divertirsi come matti a smanettare nel cuore del sistema Linux. Credo che sia la distro più adatta per i niubbi come ero (e un po' sono anche oggi) ma fondamentale per svestire i panni dell'utonto.

Ti dirò di più, portage (il vero motore di Gentoo) è fin troppo comodo... e ti fa diventare a volte pigro perchè le dipendenze le risolve lui.

Consigliatissima!

www mi piaci tu Gentoo

----------

## djinnZ

Non sono del tutto d'accordo con randomaze, gentoo non può essere una distribuzione adatta ad un utonto (ma per me sono gli utonti a non essere degni di esistere).

Ma questo non vuol dire che un principiante, windozzianoe non, non possa riuscirci senza eccessivi problemi, al massimo il problema è di chi lo segue...

Smettiamola per una buona volta di confondere i termini. Una bestia è bestia e tale rimane. Un ignorante può sempre imparare.

Visto che sto bestemmiando dietro alle dipendenze circolari reistallando ex novo e mi è tornato a mente il mese di passione quando mio fratello ha deciso che voleva usare linux ho alcuni consigli da darti visto che sei a zero:

USE flag: con estrema cautela. Attivale una alla volta (a parte X kde/gnome alsa/esd e le altre "base")

Documentazione: parti dalla documentazione gentoo e dagli howto, non perderti dietro a riviste, libri e simili.

RTFM ovvero leggi il manuale, non prima di postare, ma con sana curiosità.

Hardware: Finchè non hai capito bene come vanno le cose accontentati dei 1024x768 visto che i driver ATI (ma anche gli nvidia) fanno piangere anche gli utenti esperti. 

Basta che non ti scoraggi al primo crash.

In alternativa puoi provare sabayon come live, dato che è basata su gentoo dovrebbe darti meno problemi e potresti copiare la configurazione da lì.

Poi se qualcosa non ti è chiaro chiedi in giro.

Tempo sei mesi/un anno (durante il quale continuerai a ripeterti "che fesso che sono") e sarai tu a dare consigli (e continuarai a ripeterti "che fesso" quando ti renderai che la decima a MS è legge  :Twisted Evil:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> ma alcuni mie amici mi hanno vivamente sconsigliato Korora e ancor di più Gentoo, in quanto dicono che sia una distribuzione adatta solo a chi è già esperto di Linux e di comandi da riga di comando........ .

 

Se sono veramente esperti lo hanno detto perchè non vogliono essere assillati altrimenti non sanno neppure di cosa parlano.

 *Quote:*   

> Visto che ad oggi mi ritrovo ad usare di nuovo Win....volevo sapere se fosse vero il fatto che Gentoo è solo per esperti.... . e che Linux resta comunque un sistema si sicuro ma con grandi problemi.

 

Sfatiamo un mito, linux non è per niente più sicuro. Se poi per sicuro intendi meno facile a piantarsi facendoti perdere il lavoro di mezza giornata allora ti devo dare ragione.

Quanto ai problemi se non poter pasticciare con il mouse come una scimmia ammaestrata dal primo momento e dover consultare un minimo di manuale lo è allora i problemi sono enormi, altrimenti devo ancora capire quali sono.

----------

## Onip

in sintesi, con un (bel) po' di voglia di sbattersi e imparare e anche con un po' di tempo da dedicarci gentoo non è così difficile come si dice in giro.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Onip wrote:*   

> in sintesi, con un (bel) po' di voglia di sbattersi e imparare e anche con un po' di tempo da dedicarci gentoo non è così difficile come si dice in giro.

 

Sintesi perfecta!   :Cool: 

----------

## pigentoo

Bè che devo dire di più.........

Un grazie a tutti quanti per i consigli riguardanti Gentoo ed il modo Linux.

Mi piacerebbe si iniziare a smanettare un poco di Linux, ma il problema è sempre la mancanza di tempo da poterci dedicare.........(non vi dico come riesco a scrivervi...)

Comunque ci penserò su.

Grazie e ciao

----------

## fabiolino

Anch'io sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che Gentoo non è solo per esperti.

Io personalmente ho imparato Linux (e sto attualmente approfondendo l'argomento) grazie a Gentoo. Certo, per imparare Gentoo ci vuole passione e tempo (scusate la banalita') e bisogna prefiggersi degli obbiettivi. Il tempo speso viene poi ripagato dalle performance che la macchina puo' raggiungere(  :Shocked:  pero' che fatica configurare i portatili). C'e chi sostiene che Gentoo installato dai sorgenti sia piu' veloce del 15 % rispetto a una qualsisasi distribizuzione Linux.

----------

## akiross

 *pigentoo wrote:*   

> Quindi ho scoperto che Koroora deriva da Gentoo........ma alcuni mie amici mi hanno vivamente sconsigliato Korora e ancor di più Gentoo, in quanto dicono che sia una distribuzione adatta solo a chi è già esperto di Linux e di comandi da riga di comando........ .

 

Magari ti rispondo un po' in ritardo, ma volevo dirti anche la mia di esperienza: ho iniziato con red hat 7.3, l'ho tenuta fino alla 8, e mi sono frantumato i cocones ad usare gli rpm. E in piu' non era cambiato niente: usavo ancora il mouse ed ero ancora un tonto utente come windows (con la differenza che almeno a volte dovevo suicidarmi per installare pacchetti).

Poi mi son detto: ho bisogno di qualcosa di difficile che mi tenga occupato. Ho trovato slackware e gentoo. Gentoo aveva dalla sua parte un sistema di gestione dei pacchetti a dir poco favoloso.

Ad inizio 2003 ho installato gentoo e non ho piu' cambiato. Insomma sono 4 anni con questo marzo che sta passando, e non mi sono mai pentito di averla scelta.

Come dire: se hai una mezza voglia di uscire dal guscio e vedere se magari e' il caso di imparare qualcosa, gentoo non fa per te. Ci vuole tempo per muoversi in modo agevole nel mondo linux. Gentoo ti aiuta molto perche' e' ben fatta, e questo forum italiano aiuta molto di piu' (e ti assicuro che QUESTO forum e' uno dei migliori che tu possa trovare), ma comunque gentoo richiede del tempo per immergersi in questo mondo che io trovo magnifico.

Poi vedi te: io ci ho dedicato un bel po' di tempo all'inizio e non nego con certe difficolta'. Pazienza, aiuto del forum ma soprattutto ***gooogle*** e il pulsante *search in this forum* mi hanno aiutato a risolverli e han fatto di me un buon utente linux. Poi ho deciso che fare il sistemista non fa per me (visto che sono programmatore), ma gentoo e' fatta cosi' bene che ancora oggi mi stupisco di come sia stupendo e lineare (e da un certo punto di vista anche facile) lavorarci sopra, e di come la comunita' gentoo sia stupenda, disponibile ed attenta (e conta che nel mondo linux, la comunita' e' L'Elemento Fondamentale, visto che qui si vive solo di questo).

Quello che secondo me devi tenere in testa e': gentoo non e' "difficile". Gentoo va semplicemente imparata ad usare, ovvero bisogna prendere una certa familiarita' con la console. Poi, raggiunto questo stadio, io ho trovato che e' molto piu' semplice scrivere

emerge <programma>

che

cliccare su un browser, raggiungere il sito del mio programma, scaricarlo, installarlo e farlo andare

Poi punti di vista... secondo me gentoo ti insegna come una console testuale, se organizzata bene, sia molto molto molto molto molto meglio di un mouse usato come si fa di solito.

[parentesi sociale, ma non meno importante]

Ah, e mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, MAI dimenticarsi dell'umilta'. E questo vale in qualsiasi ambito: comunque tu sia preparato, c'e' qualcuno che ne sa di piu'. E per fare girare bene gli ingranaggi e' necessario che tutti sappiano che non sono nessuno, ma che tutti assieme siano qualcosa.

A me gentoo ha insegnato anche questo: la comunita' gentoo e' stato il mio ottimo esempio sociale, dove ho visto gente che a testa bassa ha chiesto, e gente magnanima ha risposto ed aiutato. Ma niente e' dovuto a nessuno, e qui per fortuna sono sempre andati d'amore e d'accordo.

E sottolineo che per me, andare d'accordo con gli altri, evitare le critiche inutili ed essere aperti al cambiamento e all'autocritica sono i primi parametri per avere successo nel mondo linux.

Scusatemi il papiro lunghissimo  :Razz: 

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Xet

Ciao e benvenuto!

imho Gentoo è IL sistema operativo per smanettoni  :Smile: 

non c'è nulla da fare...se volessi avere il sistema pronto con tutto funzionante al 100% in un'ora sicuramente non sceglierei Gentoo...

però è anche vero che non ho mai visto un sistema operativo così pulito, configurabile e capace di sfruttare tutte le risorse hw messegli a disposizione...nemmeno le altre distro

io personalmente l'ho scelta (mi piace pensare sia femmina  :Smile:  ) - ormai 4 annetti fa - più per sfida che per altro...il fatto di dover "mettere" (installare prevede un qualche programma che installi qualcosa al posto tuo) il s.o. dal bootstrap mi ha fatto dire: sono un informatico - devo saperlo fare. e così un paio di settimane dopo (no. non scherzo.) avevo la mia prima gentoo up&running.

di contro se devo fare un server per l'ufficio in 25 minuti sicuramente non la sceglierei...(ma solo perchè non ho ancora un cluster adatto a compilarla da 0 in meno di 2 ore.)

riassumendo io dico sempre a quelli che mi chiedono se gli insegno a usare gentoo:

fatti questa domanda: tu cosa vuoi dal tuo pc?

- un sistema che mi permetta di usarlo

non è la risposta giusta....

- capire come e perchè funziona

ok. scarica il minimal cd.

----------

